# EC90 SLX or Look HSC5SL ?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

... which one would you rather ride ? Weight seems to be comparable, they both have carbon dropouts and are 'integrated style'. The shape of the Look near the base of the steer tube lets me think that you don't even use a crown race, just bearings on the fork. Some will say this would be crappy design because this would wear out the fork, personally I don't think this happens


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have no personal experience with the Look fork although a friend of mine loves the one that came on his Look 585. 

I have both an Easton EC90SL and a EC90SLX and the only diffenrce I can tell bteween the two is when they were on the scale. They both perform excellent and I actually like the performance better than the Reynolds Ouzo Pro the SL had replaced. 

If I was in your position I would go with the best price since both are the best from different companies.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The LOOK HSC5SL does not need a crown race.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I would get the Look...but then I ride a 585 and am biased. I liked the look of the HSC4 SL better, but the HSC 5 is sooo stiff and light.


----------



## B.S.G (May 24, 2006)

Having riden both forks the SLX responds better under heavy braking and hard cornering, the HSC5SL is however a more comfortable ride tends to soak up road vibes better. Depends on what you are looking for in your bike


----------

